# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Scan στον Κορυδαλλό

## bowie

Στο nodedb ο "κόμβος" μου είναι o #2869

scanara το Σάββατο 14 Αυγ με Andrew 24 db, LMC 352 και kismet σε laptop (προσφορά του nickibanez βέβαια).

Για δικιά μου χρήση έχω μια cisco pci 340 .

το ερώτημα είναι σε ποιο Αp να συνδεθώ??μάλλον στον atia???
τον thanoch γιατι δεν τον έπιασα???  :: 

σύντομα και photos από την ταράτσα μου

αααα και μένω 400m από τον Μοjiro  ::   ::

----------


## JS

> σύντομα και photos από την ταράτσα μου


Θα είναι μέσα και η κοπέλα του avatar ;
Ο ΑΤΙΑ δεν νομίζω να έχει ΑΡ. Ο Thanosch πάλι λείπει οπότε δεν θα τον βρεις για οδηγίες  ::

----------


## bowie

o awmn_1433 είναι ο atia και απ'οτι φαίνεται είναι ο πιο κοντινός κόμβος σε μένα ,σύμφωνα με το ευαγγέλιο της nodedb  ::  

Σκέφτομαι να ενοχλήσω και τον #633 που είναι στο Αιγάλεω.

Λειτουργεί ο κόμβος του thanosch τώρα???

Όσο για την κοπέλα του avatar...  ::   ::  ....λέω να την αλλάξω σύντομα με καλύτερη

----------


## mojiro

μολις ηρθα απο διακοπες.

σε 2 μερες θα οργανοθω, και θα σου στειλω pm
για να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει.


υποψειν οτι εχω τρελα καλη θεα προς το *γυπεδο ταεκβοντο*

_αιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι, μπαμμμ, αουυυυυυυυυυτς_

----------


## xaotikos

633 είναι ο Philip ετσι? Έβαλε AP ή είναι δοκιμαστικό? Πως πάει εκεί? Τον πιάσαμε με πολύ καλό σήμα από τον dimitriss...

----------


## mojiro

κακα και καλα μαντατα.

τα κακα:
α) δεν θα κανω τιποτα μεχρι να εχω ap & omni στα χερια μου
β) δεν εχω καθολου θεα προς την περιοχη μου. ουτε προς την ταρατσα που εχω αναφερει στο παρελθον.
γ) λογω θεσης δεν βλεπω τον bowie για λιγες μοιρες. ισως αν βαλω αλλου την κεραια μου, να τον δω.

το καλο(?):
εχω καλη θεα (οπως θα δειτε στο χαρτη) προς φαληρο. ετσι εξηγειται γιατι επιανα ευκολα τον stevemad.

----------


## mojiro

αυτο ηταν, εγω κλειστηκα τελειως απο την διπλανη πολυκατοικια.

το μονο που μπορω να κανω εινα να στησω ap σε πολυκατοικια γνωστου
που βρισκεται πιο ψηλα(στη πλαγια) απο εμενα. σε αυτον δεν αξιζει
να μπει ομνι γιατι δεν εχει και πολλα σπιτια πισω του. η θεα του
ειναι τρομερη απο οσο θυμαμαι και ειναι αντιστοιχη με αυτη του thanosCH.

εγω ειμαι διαθετημενος να δωσω το ενα wrt54gs να μπει εκει και να
βαλω μεριδιο για την αγορα της κεραιας(sector :: , η οποια θα μπορει να
καλυψει: εμενα, τον bowie, ενα φιλο του vmanolis και οσοι αλλοι ειναι
μεχρι την πλατεια ελευθεριας. δεν ξερω αν μια τετοια κεραια κατα ποσο
μπορει να φτασει μεχρι τον vmanolis που βρισκεται στην κοκκινια.

----------


## petzi

Φίλοι γειά σας,
Είμαι στη διαδικασία στησίματος του εξοπλισμού και πολύ άσχετος. Σύντομα θα κάνω τις πρώτες δοκιμές και προσπάθειες για σύνδεση ως client στο δίκτυο. Η κεράια μου είναι΄στημένη σε ταράτσα πενταόροφης, ένα στενό βορειότερα της πλατείας Βενιζέλου με καλή θέα προς αρκετές περιοχές. (δείτε επισυναπτόμενη φωτό με τη θέα).
Οποιος θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει .....

----------


## mojiro

welcome to the korydallos/nikaia club

ενδεχομενως να με βγαλεις απο την δυσκολη θεση στην οποια
βρισκομαι(μειωμενη ορατοτητα). αν και παλι δυσκολο το βλεπω...

οποτε θες ερχομαι στην ταρατσα σου για βοηθεια,

εγω μενω στο νεκροταφειο της νεαπολεως απο πανω.
απο αγιο φιλλιπο βλεπω μονο την κορφη.

αν θες ερχομαι την τριτη πρωι(μετα τις 10:30)/μεσσημερι/απογευμα

----------


## agios_net

Καλημέρα σας Καλησπέρα σας...
Ειμαι ο Agios_Net

Νεος... σε αύτα.
Εχω στήσει μια omni directional 8dbi της Level1 μοντελο ΟΑΝ-2080
Με ένα Access point L1 WAP-0003....

Περιοχή... Νεάπολη Νικαιας... (ψηλα στον Αγιο Χριστόφορο)
Βλέπω πιάτο όλη την Αθήνα χωρις κανένα οπτικό πρόβλημα......

ΑΛΛΑ Μεντολες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ..... 
ΕΙμαι μόνο εγώ στο ερος της κεραιας {μαλλον}

Καμία βοήθεια  ::   ::  ????


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bowie
> 
> Shadowcaster: μετά τις γιορτές θα λυγίσω το AP σου 
> 
> 
> και εμεις πως θα ζησουμε ???


Έχω βάλει αντιρίδες στον ιστό βρε και εγώ να ανέβω (λέμε τώρα) δεν παθαίνει τίποτα....  ::

----------


## agios_net

_Αντε Mojiro να μπεις και σύ για να το "κλειδώσουμε" το topic

Αλήθεια, Άγιε τι γίνεται? θα συνεχίσεις να είσαι με wep και G-mode (με άλλοθι την DSL) και να έχεις SSID με συνθετικό του AWMN?_ 

--------------

Καταρχην να εισαι καλά και μπράβο..... που πετυχες τον σκοπό σου....

Οσο για την Ερώτηση σου Αν Ειμαι WEP.. ΝΑΙ ειμαι WEP και δεν εχω κανένα αλλοθι ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ NA σου πω ψέματα......[όσο αφορά την DSL512 που την εχώ και στο σπίτι και στο γραφείο μου] 
Εξάλου αυτός ηταν ο αρχικός σκοπός μου...

Ακόμα μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν έχω τον απλετο χρόνο και περισσότερο αυτές τις μέρες λόγω δουλειάς.. (βλέπεις ειμαι σε εμπορικό καταστημα) και δουλέυω από τις 9:00πμ εώς 9:00μμ ....
Δεν καταφέρνω λοιπόν να έρχομαι σε επικοινωνία ευκολα λοιπόν - για να λυσω μερικά μικροπροβληματακια που έχω - λόγο χρόνου!

Οσο τώρα για το G-mode ελα ευχαρίστως από το μαγαζι για να δεις.....
ποσο και τι βγάζω.... και να διαπστώσεις ότι όπως έλεγα εξάρχής, 
ότι δεν εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ λογο να ψήνω κοτόπουλα στην ταρατσα μου!

ΝΑ και τα στοιχεία στο ΑP.....

Beacon Interval default:100 
RTS Threshold default:2432 
Fragmentation Threshold default:2346 
DTIM Interval default:1 
SSID broadcast Enable 
TX Rates 1(Mbps) 
CTS mode Auto 
WDS Enable 
11g Only Mode Disable 
Super G Mode Disabled 
Antenna transmit power half (-3 dB) 
Aging Interval 60second 
_________________________________________________

Οσο για την κεραία... και τα υπόλοιπα.
Και στις 2 μεριές (Κορυδαλλός-Νεάπολη) πλέον έχω...

1. AP Level1 WAP-0003
http://www.level1.com/products3.php?sklop=8&id=540513

2. Antenna Level1 WAN-2018 18dBi Yagi Directional
http://www.level1.com/products3.php?sklop=8&id=540402 

Δεν είπα ότι ειμαι Θεός ούτε οτι θέλω να κανω μα@@@^%&ες
Απλά Εκοψα το ISDN και PSDN στο σπίτι μου.... (σκέψου κερδος!!!)

Κάποια στιγμή θα στησω και ενα Server στην Αθηνάς
έτσι ώστε να απενεργoποιήσω το wap και να δώσω εναν public disk 50GB.
ΤΟ Θελω να το κάνουμε αλλά αυτά ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ και ΧΡΗΜΑ...
και το Ξέρετε....

*
Mojiro το κινητο σου το αλλαξες???*  θέλω να τα πουμε...

Χρόνια σας πολλά 
Και καλές Γιορτές...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Κάνε μου μια χάρη όποτε βρεις χρόνο άλλαξε τις yangi με πιάτα... Δεν ξέρω και πολλά από yangi αλλά σε βλέπω 70 μοίρες δεξιοτερα στα 1,2 κμ...

----------


## petzi

άγιε δεν είναι δικός μου ο ουρανός ούτε και ο αέρας αλλά αυτά που περιγράφεις 



> Οσο για την Ερώτηση σου Αν Ειμαι WEP.. ΝΑΙ ειμαι WEP και δεν εχω κανένα αλλοθι ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ NA σου πω ψέματα......[όσο αφορά την DSL512 που την εχώ και στο σπίτι και στο γραφείο μου] 
> Εξάλου αυτός ηταν ο αρχικός σκοπός μου...





> Δεν είπα ότι ειμαι Θεός ούτε οτι θέλω να κανω μα@@@^%&ες 
> Απλά Εκοψα το ISDN και PSDN στο σπίτι μου.... (σκέψου κερδος!!!)


δεν νομίζω ότι αφορούν το Αθηναϊκό Δίκτυο. Και εμένα μου φαίνονται δικαιολογίες (όχι ψέμα) ... Και εγώ έχω dsl αλλά δεν τη βλέπει κανείς (σχεδόν ούτε εγώ....  ::  ) Από τη στιγμή που δεν με ενοχλείς δεν με ενδιαφέρει και δεν είμαι η αστυνομία του Δικτύου για να σου κάνω έλεγχο. Στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είμαι και ο πιο άσχετος εδώ μέσα για να σου κάνω και παρατηρήσεις επί των τεχνικών.

Η Απορία μου παραμένει : γιατί έχεις awmn στο ssid σου ενώ -στην ουσία έχεις ένα κλειδωμένο προσωπικό ασύρματο δίκτυο ?
Η απορία μου δεν περιλαμβάνει τόσο επίθεση όσο την επιθυμία να σε έχουμε μαζί μας (σύμφωνα με τη φιλοσοφία του awmn πάντα). Από όσο γνωρίζω, από εμπειρία πια, υπάρχει τόσος κόσμος να σε βοηθήσει να κρατήσεις εκτός την DSL σου. 


Και προς shadowcaster:
Τι θα γίνει με το sharing και dc++ ing των 90 Gb που περιμένει στη Ταράτσα?

Happy Wireless Christmass Everybody!!!!

----------


## John-John

::  Χαιρετώ τα παιδιά του Κορυδαλλού! Είμαι και εγώ Κορυδαλλιώτης και αυτό το καιρό επειδή ασχολούμαι με το online gaming και ανοίκω συγκεκριμένα και σε ομάδα προσπαθώ να βρώ τρόπο να έχω καλύτερη σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ χωρίς να μου πιάσει τον κώλο ο ΟΤΕ!! Βλέπετε έχω 56άρα σύνδεση και θα ήθελα τώρα να μοιραστώ μία DSL με κάποιον ή κάποιους για να μειώσω έτσι το κόστος. Σκέφτομαι με έναν φίλο μου που μένει και κοντά να φτιάξουμε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο. Επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολλά από αυτά έψαξα πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ και έμαθα τα πάντα για το πώς μπορείς να φτιάξεις μία κατευθυντική κεραία στο σπίτι σου και να είσαι απλός χρήστης ενός access point.
Έχω όμως τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα: 
1) Πώς μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα access point και πόσο κοστίζει;
2) Μπορεί να επιτευχθεί επικοινωνία μεταξύ 2 υπολογιστών χώρίς access point, απλά έχοντας στραμένες τις κατευθυντικές κεραίες τη μία στραμένη προς την άλλη;
3) Μένω Αμοργού 58, κοντά στους Ταξιάρχες(την εκκλησία). Υπάρχουν κοντά μου access points του AWMN;
4) Αν υπάρχει κοντά μου access point είναι καποιο από αυτά διατεθιμένο να μοιραστεί μαζί μου το κόστος μίας DSL σύνδεσης;
5) Τι εμβέλεια σε απόσταση μπορεί να καλύψει ένα access point;
6) Αν μένει τελικά καποιος κοντά μου θα ήθελα να μου πει πως γίνεται το scan για να δεις αν έχεις επικοινωνία με κάποιο access point και αν μπορούσε να με βοηθούσε!
7) Στο AWMN παίζετε καθόλου παχνίδια μεταξύ σας;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όποιο από τα μέλη που μένουν στο Κορυδαλλό μου απαντήσει έστω και σε μία από τις ερωτήσεις μου ή μου δώσει κάποιο link με πληροφορίες .  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Για αρχή κοίταξε εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/awmnlinks.html
Έχει links για τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα σχετικά με το amwn.

Τα υπόλοιπα (αν ενδιαφέρεται κανένας για dsl sharing κλπ) θα στα πει κανένας γείτονάς σου.

----------


## mojiro

εσυ εισαι ο TerminalX της nodedb ?

----------


## Cha0s

> .......


Τι σχέση έχει το awmn με την DSL την δικιά σου;

Και εμείς έχουμε DSL αλλά έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές όποιοι πρέπει να έχουν.

Και εφόσων θες να έχεις ένα δίκτυο για να μην πληρώνεις internet σπίτι σου γιατί ανακατέυεις το AWMN και δεν βάζεις ένα δικό σου essid ;

Σόρρυ που γίνομαι καχύποπτος αλλά κάτι παίζει εδώ...  ::

----------


## John-John

::  Όπα chaos με παρεξήγησες! Εγώ δεν έχω dsl απλά ρώτησα αν γίνεται sharing γενικότερα μέσω του AWMN!  ::  Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σας! Η αλήθεια είναι πως θέλω να γίνω μέλος του AWMN γιατί το μόνο που χρειάζεται σαν κόστος απότι έχω καταλάβει είναι ο εξοπλισμός. Είμαι πρωτάρης σε ότι αναφορά στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και ακόμα ψάχνω από παντου πληροφορίες. Μία ερωτησούλα ακόμα: ( αν και είπαμε με τον mojiro και για αυτό όταν μλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο αλλά ήταν αυτά που μου είπε πολλά για να τα συγκρατήσει ένας αρχάριος!)--> Μπορώ να γίνω εγώ και ένας φίλος μου, που μένει κοντά μου, clients ενός access point και να μοιραζόμαστε αποκλειστικά μεταξύ μας εγώ και αυτός μία dsl;

----------


## Cha0s

Αν και δεν απευθυνόμουνα σε σένα, τώρα σε παρεξηγώ γιατί το AWMN δεν είναι για internet sharing και αναγράφεται καθαρά αυτό.

Αν μπαίνεις με αυτή την λογική στο δίκτυο στο λέω από τώρα ότι έχεις χάσει.

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Όπα chaos με παρεξήγησες! Εγώ δεν έχω dsl απλά ρώτησα αν γίνεται sharing γενικότερα μέσω του AWMN!  Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σας! Η αλήθεια είναι πως θέλω να γίνω μέλος του AWMN γιατί το μόνο που χρειάζεται σαν κόστος απότι έχω καταλάβει είναι ο εξοπλισμός. Είμαι πρωτάρης σε ότι αναφορά στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και ακόμα ψάχνω από παντου πληροφορίες. Μία ερωτησούλα ακόμα: ( αν και είπαμε με τον mojiro και για αυτό όταν μλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο αλλά ήταν αυτά που μου είπε πολλά για να τα συγκρατήσει ένας αρχάριος!)--> Μπορώ να γίνω εγώ και ένας φίλος μου, που μένει κοντά μου, clients ενός access point και να μοιραζόμαστε αποκλειστικά μεταξύ μας εγώ και αυτός μία dsl;


Σε γενικές γραμμές ναι μπορείς να την μοιραστείς... Όπως όμως σου είπε και ο chaos μην μπείς με την ιδέα μόνο να μοιραστό μια adsl. Εάν εξακολουθείς να θες να συνδεθείς ψάξε αυτά που σου είπε ο mojiro και εαν ρίξεις μια ματία στην nodedb θα βρεις AP αρκετά κοντά σου...

----------


## mojiro

> θα βρεις AP αρκετά κοντά σου...


ειναι ακριβως στην μεση του ββ-λινκ σου με τον tenorism....

----------

